# Checklist For Maintenance/winterizing/before Trip/after Trip



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Something I've thought of is to have a series of checklists for various things regarding setup/tear-down, annual maintenance, before every trip checks, winterizing, etc., etc., etc.

Just wondering if someone has already created a series of these lists already. Haven't seen them on/in the forums (not saying they may not be there - just haven't seen them).

If so - would save me some time, and probably remind me of several things that need to be done that I didn't think about. Then I can get several made up into a book, and just have them in the trailer (or laminate some cards for the every trip stuff, and use a grease pencil).

Oh - also specs (torque settings, liquid measurements, etc.) would be helpful with any info. (i.e. "Put 2 gal anti-freeze per 20gal water system", "Torque to 70 ft. lbs", blah-de-blah-de-blah).

So - if these checklists DON'T exist, I'll try to get some - but the real thing I need is the specifications for how much, how tight, etc. Things like "torque to specifications" are NOT helpful if you don't already have the specs, and so far as I know - these RVs are a lot like AMC vehicles - Heinz 57 bastardizations of various parts from a variety of manufacturers. So getting specs is tough.

Thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TimU said:


> Heinz 57 bastardizations of various parts from a variety of manufacturers. So getting specs is tough.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes and no. They are a mix but all of the individual manufacturers do seem to put out decent manuals. Keystone well, not so much.

Your idea sounds like a good one so how about start a thread with a single requirement, say pre departure checklist and see what you get. Compile the info and then make a new one for each event you want to cover. Once you get them we can pin them to the forum that they most apply to.


----------

